# Mr Wednesday



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Loki's little brother was born last week and now is one week old!

He will be coming to his new home on the 13th of Jan at 14 weeks just after my birthday 

I will post more pictures when he starts resembling a cat more. 

Though I do love the gorgeous Devon cheeks you can see so clearly in this picture!

EDIT: My lovely breeder believes he will be a blue point with smokey spots but only time will tell


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful kitten! He has the sweetest face, and those eyes! Please keep posting pictures as he gets bigger. <3


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Squeeeee! Tiny baby! Congratulations - looking forward toore piccies


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

What a cute little guy! Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh how gorgeous!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

ooh so sweet, congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

OMG, that is one adooorable baby! Oooh, yes, we'd looooove more pics of your beautiful Mr Wednesday! :-D
Congrats!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Haha, thanks everyone, I will be sure to update the thread when I get more pictures of him as he grows 

Can't wait to have him home


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG squeeee!!! Soooo tiny! Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiny little body...Great big eyes...cute little nose...and he's got fuzzy fur!!
How could you not FALL in LOVE?!!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Mr Wednesday is now 3 weeks old. 11 to go! 

Looking like he will be a blue point like his brother though we are still waiting!
I am in love with his ruffly coat!



















My breeder is amazing who sends me photo's weekly but I will just post new ones every couple of weeks so not to overload with cuteness


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh he's still so very tiny! And sooo adorable! Ooh someone restrain me! I really want to reach out and touch his fur!!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

The fur feels amazing Tabb! Patting a Devon is like patting a fluffy sheep. So soft like a mink blanket  They are adorable!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Mr Wednesday Wk 6









His ears are HUGE. Beginning to suspect that he is part bat. Though he definitely looks all kitty now  Even with those massive paws. 

He is looking like he will be lilac point like his brother and with the same ruffle gorgeous coat. Just shy of 2 months til he is home!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG what an adorable little face!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr. Wednesday is just...to...Precious!!


----------

